# Gatorade



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

I have read many times that some sprts drinks will actually dehydrate you more than hydrate you. Is this the case with Gatorade???


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't know, but it has quite a bit of sugar in it, don't it?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gatorade doesn't quench well.

Water, no improvements or modifications needed.


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have read many times that some sprts drinks will actually dehydrate you more than hydrate you. Is this the case with Gatorade???



I wholey disagree with that. Did they say why? It's been shown than glucose-replacement drinks don't hinder hydration. Sorry I don't have a source to whip out but my Nutrition prof. told me so and he had cited some source when talking about it.

I can see that if they are refering to caffeinated sports drinks because caffiene reduces the secretion of ADH hormone which controls reabsorption of fluid into the kindeys. More ADH = more fluid reabsorption, less ADH(from caffiene) = less reaborption, you pee more. You pee more, you lose water.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have read many times that some sprts drinks will actually dehydrate you more than hydrate you. Is this the case with Gatorade???


Depends on the carb concentration per ml as to how well it rehydrates... 

Things that are HYPERTONIC (that is - they have a higher osmotic drag than your blood) tend to such water OUT of you and into your intestines - so you become more dehydrated (the water just sits in your intestines instead of being absorbed).  So, usually, they suggest you stick to carb drinks have a carb concentration of  between 4-8% when exercising - as this is good concentration that helps with the rapid uptake of both the fluid and the energy in it (and I believe gatorade fits this - with ~ 14g carbs per 250 ml... so it is ok )....


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2006)

yea, gatorade is 6-8% carbs per serving.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Dec 1, 2006)

If carbs cause osmotic drag then wouldn't carb replacement gels and things like that for endurance athletes hinder absorption and cause dehydration and bloating?  I'm just wondering if I could lower my carb replacement and not have to drink so much... it seems hydrating becomes a chore for me on a 30k once I'm into the 20s.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I normally dont drink it, but last night I had no bottled water at home so I downed a bit of it. On a bulk ya know, no worries there.


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 17, 2006)

In the gut if you drink water your body has to add electrolytes and ar to it before it can obsorb it.  If your body did not do this you blood cells would explode.  Therefore gatoraid has a little carb and eloctrolytes to easily obsorb into your blood.  Ask any RN.  Gatoraid/Pediolyte is the next best thing to an IV for quick rehydration.  Drinks that jack up the carbs have the opposite problem, your body has to dilute the liquid before it can be obsorbed into the blood.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 19, 2006)

My gf's grandfather just went to the ER for dehydration they had him gulp down a bottle of gatorade while they pumped the IV solution into him so the medical world must approve of its hydrating properties...


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thanks guys, I normally dont drink it, but last night I had no bottled water at home so I downed a bit of it. On a bulk ya know, no worries there.



Gatorade is great post w/o. I drink one as part of my PWO shake, and also after BJJ I can down a gatorade in less than 10 seconds. Feels great


----------



## Bernie2 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Gator juice*



fUnc17 said:


> Gatorade is great post w/o. I drink one as part of my PWO shake, and also after BJJ I can down a gatorade in less than 10 seconds. Feels great



I like to mix my whey in gatoraid as well.  I think it helps the protein absorb even quicker than with just water.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 20, 2006)

isnt there high fructose corn syrup in gatorade?? if its so bad why do so many people drink it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 20, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> isnt there high fructose corn syrup in gatorade?? if its so bad why do so many people drink it


No there isn't.

--> http://www.bevnet.com/reviews/gatorade/facts.asp


And, just like most things in a diet, yes it can be bad if you drink it when you don't need to.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 21, 2006)

1. one thing to bear in mind is that acidic environment in your stomach can concentrate the food you eat through dehydrating the food. So no matter what the initial concentration is in gatorade, it will be much more concentrated when you actually absrob it. this can temporarily increase the osmotic pressure in the blood and cause dehydration in some instances. However, I am not saying everytime you drink gatorade you will get dehydrated. 


2. if you go and read the nutrition label on gatorade, you will find the majority of the carb is sucrose, or table sugar. a bottle of agtorade contains less than 50g of table sugar, and it sells about 50 times more expensive than its bulk-packaged counterpart. 

Ohhh, I forgot to consider the price of rest of the ingridients, i.e. artificial colour, preservative (300,280) and water. 

what a rip off.... 

this is why i replaced gatorade with home-made sugar+salt+BCAA cocktail as my post workout drink..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 21, 2006)

You have to drink Gatorade if you want to Be Like Mike.


I take a half Gatorade/half water mix on long bike rides.  Gatorade straight up is too sugary.


----------



## obz (Dec 21, 2006)

I avoid gatorade due to the sugars. But if I feel like I need a little help in the hydration dept (and dont mind dropping 8 bucks on 1.5L) I get pedialyte.
Yup the stuff for babies. Great for hydration, and the plain flavour has very low sugar.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-B00001-01c21yi.html


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 21, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> No there isn't.
> 
> --> http://www.bevnet.com/reviews/gatorade/facts.asp
> 
> ...



emma leigh this is very werid because the last 10 bottles of powerades AND gatorades ive looked at said "high fructose corn syrup" which is the reason i didnt drink them when i needed to.


----------

